# Adobe Acrobat Indexdatei (.PDX File) einlesen



## Trèfle (9. Okt 2019)

Hallo Freunde der Sonne.

Folgendes Problem: Ich muss für die Arbeit eine Adobe Acrobat Indexdatei einlesen und im Anschluss die Dateien, die sich in dieser befinden, analysieren. Für alle die sich darunter nichts vorstellen können, die Definition findet sich unter folgendem Link (erster Eintrag): Definition PDX

Ich müsste die Datei über den Pfad, an dem sie gespeichert ist, irgendwie aufrufen und in meinem Java-Programm öffnen, um die analyse anschließend durchzuführen.

Vielleicht als Hinweis: Um die Datei auf dem Desktop (also ohen Java) zu öffnen benutze ich 7Zip. Habe bereits versucht die Datei als 7Zip File zu öffnen, aber das hat auch nicht funktioniert.

Zur Veranschaulichung: So ist das .pdx File aufgebaut:



Ich bedanke mich bereits im Vorraus für jede Antwort, mit welcher man mir helfen kann.

Liebe Grüße, Andy


----------



## Trèfle (16. Okt 2019)

Ich habe das Problem selbst lösen können und veröffentliche nun meine Lösung falls sich jemandem das selbe Problem stellt. 

Es öffnet sich wie ein gewöhnliches ZIP-File. Ich lese das File ein und lese es, wie ich ein ZIP-File lffnen würde:


```
private void importPDX(File file) throws ZipException, IOException, SQLException {
        ZipFile zipFile = new ZipFile(file);
        Enumeration<? extends ZipEntry> entries = zipFile.entries();
        
        while(entries.hasMoreElements()){
            ...
        }
}
```


----------

